

Cambridge (UK) Startup Weekend, 11–13th March - Robin_Message
http://cambridge.startupweekend.org/

======
chriscorcoran
If you're new to the startup scene and you looking to make some connections
with like minded people there is no better place then a Startup Weekend event.

About a year ago I went to the one in Boston and made some amazing connections
that opened all sorts of doors. Trust me, there is no better way to really
make connections with people (especially startup types) then spending 54-hours
in the same room trying to build a company.

It's also the only place I know of where an absolutely nobody can pitch an
idea on Friday night and take first place on Sunday. And when it happens to
you, like it did to me, it will really open your eyes to just what you're
capable of. Its just an amazing feeling.

So go already!

~~~
drothlis
What about for people who don't have a specific idea (or none small enough to
reasonably start on in 54 hours) but want to hang out and help on someone
else's idea?

~~~
unculture
They're cool with that too, at least that's what the FAQ says. You just aren't
allowed to hang around without taking part, I gather.

I just booked a ticket after seeing the article here, and I'm pretty excited.
Even if my idea doesn't win any votes, It'll be a fun challenge for the
weekend at least and just possibly a big opportunity.

Also, reading around I found a discount code for the event here:
[http://www.cabume.co.uk/the-cluster/inaugural-cambridge-
star...](http://www.cabume.co.uk/the-cluster/inaugural-cambridge-startup-
weekend-launches-with-new-startup-fund.html)

~~~
maurocam
Could not have said it better myself :-)

We want to get people along to try out their ideas, and also who just want to
collaborate on great projects! Great startups are born of great teams of
people, who are much more important than any one idea.

Today we have also announced special prizes for Wireless and Healthcare
projects, as well as our overall prize for best project.

To find out more, look here - <http://cambridge.startupweekend.org>

------
timthorn
This is on over the first weekend of the Cambridge Science Festival - lots to
see and do: <http://comms.group.cam.ac.uk/sciencefestival/whats-on/>

